# dtg digital rippro v.04



## gemini53 (Nov 24, 2008)

Need a little help with my (RIPPRO V.04) EVERY TIME I DOWN LOAD A DESIGN FROM PHOTO SHOP CS3 I GET A ERROR MEASAGE THAT SAY'S (126 LOADING PRINTER DLL DOES ANYONE UNDERSTANDS WHAT THIS MEANS AND IF YOU DO CAN YOU TELL ME HOW TO FIX IT.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Did you upgrade from v.3?
Try completely uninstalling Rip Pro, restart your computer
then install v.4.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

That error occured sometimes in some of the early builds of the program, get with your distributor to get a download of the latest version.


----------



## jfish (Feb 26, 2010)

IM having the same issue out of the blue now?!! I uninstalled and reinstalled. Hell no luck yet?


----------

